# Bubba 123 needs our thoughts and prayers



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

* Hi Gang
Today *Bubba123* aka; Pete is having at least 3 way heart bypass, maybe more depending on what they find once they get in there. 

Please keep Bubba and his wife Tracy in your thoughts and prayers today. 

As soon as I hear anything I will post it.

Larry*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pete is in my prayers.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

will do

bummer


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

He's in this family prayers..


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

Will run a car down the strip for him. Best of luck


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey I just got done about 6 weeks ago. Piece of cake!

....well ok, maybe not a piece of cake  

Ribcage hurts like a bitch for a little while, and its hard to sleep, and painful as hell when you sneeze.....but he'll be good as new, if not better before long.

Sending prayers up for a successful surgery, and that not too much damage got done to the heart before he got to the hospital. 

You guys need anything that I can help with, Larry, you let me know.

Trev


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to Pete, Tracy and the whole family for a quick recovery,
al


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gotcha covered Pete!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have commenced Praying for ya Pete ! All the best to you.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bless Pete and his family real good!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

thoughts and prayers are with him and family...
jeeze with all these hear attacks and deaths in this hobby think i will get up and away from the slot bench/track and find something more active to do like maybe join a gym.


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Update!*

* Hi Gang
Just got a call from Petes wife Tracy. His surgery has been rescheduled for first thing tomorrow (Thursday) morning. Why, she was not sure when we talked. 

Larry*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

more and continuing best vibes out to Pete and Tracy then!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

He is in my thoughts and prayers fellas. Hope that all goes well!!! pig


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

thinking good thoughts for him and his family...and a prayer too!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

all prayers are with the family, hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> * Hi Gang
> Just got a call from Petes wife Tracy. His surgery has been rescheduled for first thing tomorrow (Thursday) morning. Why, she was not sure when we talked.
> 
> Larry*


Most hospitals have x number of operating rooms for open heart stuff. (they're the size of a small gym!) If someone comes in who's got it worse, you get bumped. In my case, I was in a transplant hospital....kept getting bumped for 6 days before they finally did me.

Chin up...I'm sure he's in good hands. Both literally and spiritually.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good Luck and prayers Pete.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

we have our prayers for ya ya bubba


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wish all the best for ya's Bub...Hurry on back...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers from downunder.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Maybe he got bumped because he is not as bad off as he could be. Always choose optimism. Thoughts and prayers for the family and the doctors, oh, and for Pete.

Old Blue


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family Bubba.
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Prayer said for Pete and his family.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMg!! Prayers coming ur way bubba. 

Terrible


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Best wishes for speedy recovery!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Prayers coming from Maryland. 

Dave


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Get well...*

God's speed.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Best from Bear as well ! Certainly in our thoughts and prayers !*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My Prayer...*

God please Help Pete AKA: bubba on HT during and after his heart surgery &
be with his family in Spirit as well to comfort them.

God Bless all the Doctors, Nurses and Hospital staff as well. I am always so thankfull to these people for all they do.

Amen...Great idea Larry!! 

Bob


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Update! 9/6/12*

* Hi Gang
Just got off the phone with Tracy, Pete/Bubbas wife. He had 3 way heart bypass today and came thru great! All vitals are good, and he will be moved out of the ICU tomorrow 9/7. I relayed everyones thoughts and prayers to Tracy to tell Pete. She wanted me to thank you guys for thinking of Pete. Not sure when he will be back *on the air* yet, gotta see how he does the next 24 -48 hours.

Larry*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That's awsome news Larry. Thanks for the update. Today they do amazing things. These surgeries these Drs do with blind folds on. Very impressive. 

Hope he's home real soon. Can't get any really good rest in the hospital. If anyone has been in one they know. 

Very happy for Bubba and his crew over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Big SIGH of relief. I will be looking forward to his return.
Thanks for the update Larry.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*bubba*

get well soon bubba gods speed hope to see u back soon get well.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

speedy recovery Bubbah


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Sending up prayers of thanks, and prayers for strength for Peter and Tracey. It'll be a rough ride for a couple of days, but most guys are out in slightly less than a week.

Tell him to hang on tight to that chest pillow. :thumbsup:


----------



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)

Good thoughts and prayers from the diecast side ,as well.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

THATS GREAT!!!!!! Now I can uncross my fingers and eyes.

GET WELL SOON buddy!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WooHoo!!! Great news...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Still Praying !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Another Hobby Talk Success Story!! :hat:  :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*happy for the bub*

thats great news our boy bub is on his way back! hey b we,ll be here when yer up to it.and larry thanx for the updates . your a true friend.hoping for a swift recovery for you b. keep praying!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good news for sure Larry!! Glad to hear it! pig


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great news


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

This is Great News ! Here's to a speedy and complete Recovery for Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great news. Get well soon Pete...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone, With Bubba123 being a bit under the weather right now, and the fact that he will have a rather large hospital bill. Some of us here on Hobby Talk are going to have a benefit auction for Bubba123, to help defray his hospital costs. I will be posting further information up in another thread in the General Discussion forum right here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4287760#post4287760 pig


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Sept 8 Bubba123 Update!*

*Hi Gang
Just spoke with Tracy, Bubba's/Petes wife. The Drs are very pleased with his recovery so far!!:thumbsup: He is at times still having some pain & discomfort, and quoting Tracy, *hes actin like a big baby!* Tracy wanted me to thank all of you for your throughts and prayers, they are very much appreciated.*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey, thanx for the good news man.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

That is good news Larry! pig


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome news!! Thanks for the update..


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Update 9/15*

* Hi Gang
Just talked with Bubba/Pete. He sounds great! Hes still kinda weak, sore and tired but he is home now! He wanted me to twll all of you thanks for all the thoughts and prayers! He said when hes feelin up to it he will be here again soon!

Larry*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Larry, great news. tell him to get plenty of rest and heal up well so we can pick on him like usual! thanx for the update.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update Larry!! Tell him to stay cool!!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for the update Larry!! Glad to hear the good news!! pig


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good news!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Great news LM.

Thanks for keeping us posted.

Rob


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Woot!
:woohoo:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

wrong post


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

we'll leave a light on ...................


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Does Honda ever actually turn the lights out?

See ya soon Pete!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> That is good news Larry! pig


hey guys...
yup it's "ME" ..Bubba....

surgery went great & recovery is ahead of expected....
they were able 2 do 3 of the 5 bypasses they wanted 2, but ran out of
good veins 4 last 2.....

feeling years stronger..... can already out walk w/ i was able 2 do b4
surgery :thumbsup:

been trying 2 stay up 2 get on chat.... but by 7/8 pm...i'm count'n "Z's"...
lol..

as u probably heard already, i unfortunately had the villiage-idiot take care of our dogs 4 the 1st. 2 days while i was in the hospital.....

come to find out, he locked them all in the house, ( we have nice penned in areas just outside the back door, but was 2 lazy to put them out there..)
while he went joyriding for hours on end in 1 of our vehicles b4 my TM found out..

& would NOT even try to clean up day #1.... so on day #2, figured damage 
was done so WTF???.....

so, i'll leave it up 2 u'r imagination on what i came home 2 

puppies have been escaping since we got home...
BUT all r rounded up & their secret escape routes have all been fixed as of 2day....

Thor cut his paw on 1st escape last week, BUT vet has him all patched up :thumbsup:

health is good but get tired easilly,,, cleaning & fixing have dragged me out
TM has bad legs, so it's been a joint effort.....

as well as a depressing nightmare 

we are now about caught up on fixes & cleanups....:thumbsup:
& calling carpet/furnature cleaner people will be coming asap 
livingroom cable box went out in storm while i was in Hospital, got it ready 2
trade 4 new 2day as well...
Thor going 4 checkup/remove stitches on paw... & shots 2day .....

Honda sent 2 slot cars that should be arriving 2day 2 cheer me up :thumbsup:

thanks 4 EVERYTHING Guys/Gals :wave:

it's nice 2 cry in hapiness & greatfullnes.....
rather than from the last 3 weeks of dispair,... from an Idiot....

thanks SO Much !!!! 

Bubba 123 & Tracy (TM)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Pete and Tracy, best vibes out to you both.
good to see you posting again.
health is the most important thing so rest when you should, PT when you should and celebrate the rest of the time.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

So great to hear from you!! Just try to get your rest and take care..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear that you are doing well, Pete! Best news I have gotten in a while. pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your lousy pet keeper, Bubba.
But glad to hear that you are on the mend.:thumbsup:
Take it easy on yourself. 
Do what you can for today and let the rest take care of itself, hey!
We will still be here for ya when you get back up
to full steam!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*happy for ya !!*

hey bubba!!! to see you posting is the best thing i,ve seen in a long time!! man i have a good feeling right now. yep and when you leave yer pups to be takin care of by somebody else ya just never know!! they,ll be fine and so will you if you do your pt! do it. sounds like you and your bride are a good team. ya need a good team mate. just very happy for ya and get well soon lookin foward to seeing ya in da chat .


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

HEY- Bubba- yer Back ! :thumbsup: ...it's Great hearing from you, and best wishes for a continued and Speedy- FULL Recovery


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woohooo Good to see ya back Bubba!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Back Pete!! Glad you're doing okay. Hang in there, don't rush the clean up, don't over do it!!! It'll get done soon enough. Here's to a speedy recovery!! Hope to see ya in chat soon!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome back Bubba!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dog care is always a concern to me too, I'm afraid to leave my little hairballs with anyone.
Welcome back, hope your feeling better soon.
Ed


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing well.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey Bubba, glad to see you are well on the road to recovery. Follow the docs orders, and take care of yourself. Best wishes. Just got home from a 9 day stint in the hospital myself. Good to be home.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome bad, Glad to hear you're feeling great !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Woot Bubba!

You are back, good to hear.

We will chat soon.

Rob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Morning Pete. So glad to see your back home right where you belong. 

Oh and back at your house too lol. 

Cheers pal. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Glad your home and welcome back to HT Bub!!!...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WELCOME BACK!!!!! Sorry about the dogs.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bubba it's good to hear that all is well now and that you and Tracy are back on track again!!

Bob


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

glad you are doing fine will send some help your way real soon, hope all is well.

wheelz63


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Does Honda ever actually turn the lights out?
> 
> See ya soon Pete!


hey all :wave:
want 2 thank Honda 4 the great custom; "Christine" & Lost In Space "Charriot" slot cars :thumbsup:

ALSO; ...2.. AMX 4 the H/W mars rover...really neat & w/ go w/ my space model collection :thumbsup:

still working on pups placement...but making headway w/ it.... 

got some cleaning done & laundry caught up (4 now :freak: )

got Winston back inside & sleeping/resting w/ me.....
that's a big mental help 4 me, 2 this clean-up disaster....

not mentally stable enough (Exhaustion..) 4 phone calls yet...
sry i missed u'rs Larry, but i do until i'm bushed...
trying 2 clean-up this cess-pool that the villiage-idiot let happen.....

hopefully, things w/ quiet down/catch up soon...
& i can get back 2 chat.....

TY 4 everything guys....
wishes/prayers help bigtime....

OH, health wise i'm doing great !!!
i c the surgen on Tuesday Oct. 2 & Cardiologist on the 10th......

haven't needed friend-pillow in 2 weeks!!!
this is amazing... ive been wired, welded & glued back 2gether....
almost NO scars... all incissions r totally healed up as well....

do have a small infection by left knee, w/ they took vein(s) 4 bypasses...
BUT got on heavy duty antibiotics @ the 1st sign/EARLY, so :thumbsup: 

having Winston with me is getting keeping me sane(er) now.....

Health = GOOD
Recovery = GOOD (ahead of what w/ expected so far..) 
Pain = mostly the old aches/pains b4 the surgery..but can "feel" chest @ times.....

finding some Amish-Hitmen... 4 a "Ride-By" on that Villiage-Idiot... PRICELESS
ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You know what they say about karma Pete... He'll get what's coming to him.. Glad things are getting back to normal and for the most part ahead of schedule. Take it easy and don't rush the little things. Give Winston a pat on the head for me!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Glad to hear that you are doing good Bubba! Keep Winston away from the dang phone though!! LOL pig


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are on your way to recovery. We are all looking forward to your return to chat. WOOHOO


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Go Bubba,

We are all rooting for your recovery.

Rob


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GOOD NEWS INDEED



Just don't over do it


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> glad you are doing fine will send some help your way real soon, hope all is well.
> 
> wheelz63


a very deep & large TY of Gratitude 2 Richard & All U Guys/Gals 

Richard put the $ in my paypal acct..

& this is a BIG-Help, that will get us over the edge on neccessities till Tracy's next paycheck comes in :thumbsup: 

Thanks SO-Much :wave:

Pete & Tracy Perry


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> a very deep & large TY of Gratitude 2 Richard & All U Guys/Gals
> 
> Richard put the $ in my paypal acct..
> 
> ...


<<< WARNING !! WARNING !!! >>>>

gett'n back 2 da' "OL'" me ag'in :thumbsup:...
thanks 2 ALLOT of HT Friends....:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (a legend...in His own Mind :freak: ) ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that your getting back to your old self.. You have been missed on HT.


----------

